# Got Music??



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok this is not really a game but more of a way for us to expand and explore our music tastes, like, and dislikes!!! What I have in mind is that we can each take turns posting an artist and song title that we like. There is just so much music going on in the world and not enough time to find it. Offhand, if you cant find the song on the internet try <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.pandora.com">www.pandora.com</a><!-- w --> (I am in no way affiliated with them...just a site I like to use and find songs with). So to get started I just saw Citizen Cope last night in the city......



Citizen Cope-Bullet and a target



*myspace is really good for finding songs too


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

Eddie Vedder- Hard Sun

but the entire Into The Wild soundtrack is AWESOME!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

Right Said Fred- I'm Too Sexy


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

Blockstar-Chingy


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 30, 2007)

James Blunt - One Of The Brightest Stars


----------



## Katt (Dec 30, 2007)

A Fond Farewell- Elliott Smith
ill go with what im listening to right now. lol


----------



## dicy (Dec 31, 2007)

heltah skeltah let da brains blow


----------



## nat (Dec 31, 2007)

sarah slean - sweet ones
and anything by rufus wainwright ha ha


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh boy. Y'all are in trouble now. 

Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition
(Guaranteed good time)

p.s. Joe I love that song and it's nice to see a fellow Citizen Cope fan out there "Let the Drummer Kick That" is another good one by CC.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread just died or what?


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you killed it. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 2, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> I think you killed it. :wink:
> 
> Brat!



Thanks...


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ratatat- Seventeen Years

or maybe....

The Bee Gees- Stayin' Alive


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 16, 2008)

Cinema Strange - 'Greensward Grey'


----------



## olympus (Jan 16, 2008)

Styles P- I get high...


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 16, 2008)

rick ross - every day I'm hustlin


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 16, 2008)

Fat Freddy's Drop- Five Day Night [or] Hey Girl


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 16, 2008)

stephan bodzdin- callisto


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 17, 2008)

led zeppelin- tangerine


----------



## COWHER (Jan 17, 2008)

Groundation - Groundation Chant


----------



## olympus (Jan 17, 2008)

Jim Jones- Ballin' :dan


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 18, 2009)

AC/DC For Those About To Rock ( We Salute You )


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 18, 2009)

nickelback [animal]


----------



## Beasty (Jul 18, 2009)

I Get Off - Halestorm
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.channel&friendID=5838766&n=5838766&MyToken=01a1f6e7-9d4e-4a4f-8e81-562aef753dd7" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea ... 2aef753dd7</a><!-- m -->

All I Wanna Do is Make Love to You - Heart by Halestorm LIVE in a radio studio! Acoustic even!!! MUST HEAR!
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R8Bg5JEzgs" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R8Bg5JEzgs</a><!-- m -->

If you check em out in order you'll get how awesome the Heart cover is even more-so. I'm a musician so I understand the value of production vs. being able to pull it off live. These folks ROCK!!! 
Enjoy!


----------



## kryptonitebarz (Jul 18, 2009)

Sam Cooke - A Change is Gonna Come


----------



## kryptonitebarz (Jul 18, 2009)

Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 18, 2009)

Confederate Railroad - - Trashy Women

Son that looks like a cocktail waitress in a Dolly Parton wig...... I know Dad ain't she cool...


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 18, 2009)

Garvin County Blues, by Kevin Pickett and The Southern Rain....

CHECK 'EM OUT!! THEY ROCK!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 18, 2009)

War Pigs - Black Sabbath!


----------



## kryptonitebarz (Jul 19, 2009)

Tupac - Pain


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

Led Zeppein- Dazed and Confused. What a classic!


----------



## BOOZER (Jul 19, 2009)

STARS, BY HUM


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

Deftones-Bored
Killswitch Engage-MyCurse
Korn-Ball Tongue
Rage Against the Machine-Roll Right
Kings of Leon-Closer
Jack Johnson-Staples
Red Hot Chili Peppers-Lovely Man


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

Michael Jackson- Thriller R.I.P.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

Michael Jackson huh? HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM:/


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 19, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> Michael Jackson huh? HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM:/



So you don't like Jackson huh? I havent heard of his music that much but saw him on the new a lot.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 21, 2009)

Fall Out Boy
Panic at The Disco

Driving from Orlando to Tampa and back again today, so that'll be in my CD player.


----------



## Beasty (Sep 21, 2009)

If you guys haven't heard Halestorm, you're missing out!
Lzzy Hale is the best female singer I have seen in person.
You can hear the whole album here:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://halestormrocks.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://halestormrocks.com</a><!-- m -->
Enjoy!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 21, 2009)

Beasty said:


> If you guys haven't heard Halestorm, you're missing out!
> Lzzy Hale is the best female singer I have seen in person.
> You can hear the whole album here:
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://halestormrocks.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://halestormrocks.com</a><!-- m -->
> Enjoy!




Awesome bro They rock


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 21, 2009)

:-D heres my cousins band driveby sonata check it out :-D 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFjTfN_3oTc" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFjTfN_3oTc</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 21, 2009)

Alkaline Trio - Your Neck
Alkaline Trio - Hell Yes
Alkaline Trio - Time to Waste
Alkaline Trio - Queen of Pain
Alkaline Trio - F*** You Aurora
Bad Company - Shooting Star
BonJovi - Blaze of Glory
Boston - More than a Feeling
Boston - Foreplay Long Time
Cruiserweight - To Be Quite Honest
Halifax - Better Than Sex
Mayday Parade - When I Get Home You're So Dead
Paramore - Emergency
Park - Gasoline Kisses
Park - Pomona for Empusa
Park - Your Message
Park - Cover Up
Park - Mississippi Burning
Park - Chica Chica
Rush - Tom Sawyer
Rush - Limelight
Taking Back Sunday - What's It Feel Like to Be a Ghost

...Just to name a few...lol.


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 21, 2009)

chick singers.. gotta go with some sick a$$ ladys
ALEXIS BROWN FROM-STRAIGHT LINE STITCH

TARRIE B FROM-MY RUIN. THESE CHICKS are ridiculous in a good way!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 22, 2009)

Wanted band you use this Guy as your front guy and you 'll kick A** 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/beastyvox" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.myspace.com/beastyvox</a><!-- m -->

Been listen to beasty 's tunes Awesome bro


----------



## whoru (Sep 22, 2009)

TOOL KICKS A$$


----------

